# No os imagináis lo malas que son las mujeres con los betas.



## Mayor Oreja (29 Ene 2022)

Puede que hayáis conocido la fachada, la parte exterior de cabronas e hirientes que tienen DE CARA a los betas, pero no creo que hayais conocido lo verdaderamente malas y asquerosas que son con sus amigas o cuando el beta no está presente. Como se descojonan de él y lo humillan a carcajadas. Son ratas.

Yo en mi juventud era un poco cabrón, no sé si calificarme de alfa con los estándares de los foros doriteros pero no tenía problemas para follar. Me salía natural ser un cabrón con las tías, darles una de cal y otra de arena, y eso combinando con buena altura y mazadura pues me propinó bastantes polvetes y novietas.

No todas son así, es verdad, pero la gran mayoría no tengáis ninguna duda de que sí, voy a contar una anécdota a modo de ejemplo:

En mi segundo año de carrera iba a clase con una pivita tremenda, parecía ir siempre con un betilla huelepedos al lado que yo creí hasta que lo conocí que era gay o algo. Pero no, era un Betazo de tres pares. Guapete pero algo bajito, no era feo ni mucho menos.

Pues un día le entre a la chica y tal, no fue fácil porque me dijo que no a la primera pero a la segunda cuando le enseñé el casco de la moto me dijo que sí a todo. Empezamos a salir y bastante bien, era una zorra en la cama y bastante recatadita fuera de ella. Aparentemente una tía de puta madre y divertida.

Un día viene el beta con una cara de depresivo de la hostia, mi novia que creí que era amiga suya se empieza a reír de él pero a lo bestia. No escucho lo que le dice porque estoy hablando con otro, pero al escucharla reírse me acerco para reírme yo también xd, y veo entonces que el beta no se ríe nada, nur a bit.

El beta con los ojos llorosos me mira, el tipo llevaba dos años tratando de robarle aunque fuera un beso furtivo, y yo en poco más de dos semanas sabe que me estoy follando a la chica de sus sueños, surtiéndola de mi lefa por todos los agujeros y haciéndole cosas que el jamás podría ni soñar con hacerle. Deja de mirarme avergonzado con todo eso en su mente y le dice a mi novia que por qué es tan mala con él, que el siempre la ha tratado muy bien.

Como contestación la lagarta de mi novia me planta un morreo y yo la paro casi al instante sin entender bien qué mierdas está pasando. El beta se va destrozado, con la cabeza gacha, y mi novia se sigue descojonando. Entiendo al instante que esto va de humillarle. Por qué, le pregunto a mi novia. Porque es un mierdas me responde.

En los meses siguientes se dedicó a montarle una campaña de desprestigio convenciendo a todas las chicas de la clase de que no hablaran con él, que había intentado tocarla (me reconoció a mí que era mentira), y el pavo este se quedó sin amigos en clase y totalmente solo al ser el 90% pavas.

Un día fue a pedirle a mi novia que dejase de decir mentiras y hundirle, se lo suplico por favor, conmigo delante, y mi novia le llamó perdedor y le giro la cara descojonándose de el de nuevo. El tipo no pudo más y se fue corriendo y llorando. No volvió a aparecer por la facultad. Yo le pregunté a mi novia que mierdas le pasaba, que por qué era tan mala con este tipo. Ella me dijo que se lo merecía por ser tan arrastrado y lamentable.

Al cabo de unas semanas el tipo este se suicidó, me lo contó la chica con una sonrisa en la cara. Del asco que me dio me la follé un par de veces más con desprecio, la última de ellas haciéndole un deeeptroath y meándome en su boca, y la muy asquerosa me pedía más xd. La dejé después de aquello.

Yo he sido un cabrón pero siempre he tenido límites, jamás fui a destruirle la vida a nadie, nunca. Lo que he visto con la mayoría de mujeres es que son malvadas sin límite alguno con los betas, que si de ellas dependiera los torturarían y matarían a todos sin pestañear. Tened muchísimo cuidado si sois betas con las mujeres, porque van a intentar destruiros a toda costa y haceros sufrir todo lo que puedan.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (29 Ene 2022)

enhorabuena por descubrir a las mujeres.

por qué te crees que las principales víctimas de estas son niños y ancianos? siempre van a triturar al débil. están diseñadas para odiar al débil o amamantarlo. no conocen el término medio. ni tienen piedad con ningún hombre que consideran inferior.


----------



## Ultramontano (29 Ene 2022)

Menos mal que todos sabemos que es mentira.
Te ha faltado terminar el mensaje con este video.


----------



## El asistente de Echenique (29 Ene 2022)

Mayor Oreja dijo:


> Al cabo de unas semanas el tipo este se suicidó, me lo contó la chica con una sonrisa en la cara



La troleada iba bien, pero este giro de guión quizás es excesivo.

Y que conste que lo que dice el título es cierto, precisamente, como no soy de tener amigas a no ser que me las quiera follar, empecé a tener conversaciones más o menos privadas con tías por las que no tenía interés en la universidad, y ahí descubrí el profundo desprecio que sienten por los tíos que les entran y que ellas creen que no están a su nivel, aunque después les pongan buena cara.


----------



## [IΞI] (29 Ene 2022)

Ultramontano dijo:


> Menos mal que todos sabemos que es mentira.
> Te ha faltado terminar el mensaje con este video.



Entré por la curiosidad de si alguien todavía se cree los invents de Mayor Oreja/Boga de Ariete que por supuesto no voy a leer


----------



## niebla13 (29 Ene 2022)

Me recuerda a Salva y Maje. Un bonachón enamorado de una femme fatale.
Por qué ese tipo de mujeres son sumisas en la cama? Dónde están las mujeres malas dominantes?

Pobre chico. Deberían dar clases a los chavales para que desarrollen sus habilidades, sus estudios y sus ingresos en vez de arrastrarse tras mujeres muy superiores físicamente a ellos e inferiores moralmente.


----------



## Volvitо (29 Ene 2022)

Vaya películas más retorcidas que os montáis, además de que por varios detalles se nota que perdéis aceite. Por como describes al beta parece que el que se lo quiere follar eres tú.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (29 Ene 2022)

La humanidad está cómo está gracias a la manipulación femenina


----------



## Shudra (29 Ene 2022)

CUCK FICTION


----------



## Lord Vader (29 Ene 2022)

El asistente de Echenique dijo:


> La troleada iba bien, pero este giro de guión quizás es excesivo.
> 
> Y que conste que lo que dice el título es cierto, precisamente, como no soy de tener amigas a no ser que me las quiera follar, empecé a tener conversaciones con más o menos privadas con tías por las que no tenía interés en la universidad, y ahí descubrí el profundo desprecio que sienten por los tíos que les entran y que ellas creen que no están a su nivel, aunque después les pongan buena cara.



Un "dejó la carrera" hubiera sido suficiente y mucho mas creíble.


----------



## Topacio (29 Ene 2022)

El beta con los ojos llorosos me mira, el tipo llevaba dos años tratando de robarle aunque fuera un beso furtivo, y yo en poco más de dos semanas sabe que me estoy follando a la chica de sus sueños, surtiéndola de mi lefa por todos los agujeros y haciéndole cosas que el jamás podría ni soñar con hacerle. Deja de mirarme avergonzado con todo eso en su mente y le dice a mi novia que por qué es tan mala con él, que el siempre la ha tratado muy bien.

Y estas en burbuja contando la experiencia. Dile a tu madre que compre más Doritos que no quedan.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (29 Ene 2022)

Al cabo de unas semanas el tipo este se suicidó, me lo contó la chica con una sonrisa en la cara. Del asco que me dio me la follé un par de veces más con desprecio, la última de ellas haciéndole un deeeptroath y meándome en su boca, y la muy asquerosa me pedía más xd. La dejé después de aquello.


perdona pero tienes tendencias gays de caca, pedo, pis. no me extraña que te inventes estas mierdas


----------



## NPDO (29 Ene 2022)

Eres el BETA y lo sabes.


----------



## la_trotona (29 Ene 2022)

Mayor Oreja dijo:


> Puede que hayáis conocido la fachada, la parte exterior de cabronas e hirientes que tienen DE CARA a los betas, pero no creo que hayais conocido lo verdaderamente malas y asquerosas que son con sus amigas o cuando el beta no está presente. Como se descojonan de él y lo humillan a carcajadas. Son ratas.
> 
> Yo en mi juventud era un poco cabrón, no sé si calificarme de alfa con los estándares de los foros doriteros pero no tenía problemas para follar. Me salía natural ser un cabrón con las tías, darles una de cal y otra de arena, y eso combinando con buena altura y mazadura pues me propinó bastantes polvetes y novietas.
> 
> ...



No sé si será cierto o no pero es plausible. El gran problema del tonto del beta es que le importa lo que piensen de él, sean mujeres u hombres. Tú estás en la facultad y si no te habla nadie, pues a estudiar y a tu rollo, y te intentas buscar a otra en algún grupo interfacultades o en la Escuela de Idiomas o lo que sea; ella ya se cansará de desprestigiarte y alguna vez podrás inventarte otra mentira de ellas a alguna amiga que le de por hablarte.

El problema de la mayoría de hombres es lo que importa que piensen las mujeres , otros hombres, su grupo de amigotes o lo que sea.


----------



## El asistente de Echenique (29 Ene 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Un "dejó la carrera" hubiera sido suficiente y mucho mas creíble.



Pues si, y es una lástima, era un troleada bastante bien hecha, pero le ha pasado como a Tony Montana, que se ha pasado de ambicioso y eso ha sido su perdición. El trol que mucho abarca, poco aprieta.


----------



## Panzerfaust (29 Ene 2022)

4/10 Exceso de tópicos. Buena ortografía


----------



## Albtd43 (29 Ene 2022)

Mayor Oreja dijo:


> Puede que hayáis conocido la fachada, la parte exterior de cabronas e hirientes que tienen DE CARA a los betas, pero no creo que hayais conocido lo verdaderamente malas y asquerosas que son con sus amigas o cuando el beta no está presente. Como se descojonan de él y lo humillan a carcajadas. Son ratas.
> 
> Yo en mi juventud era un poco cabrón, no sé si calificarme de alfa con los estándares de los foros doriteros pero no tenía problemas para follar. Me salía natural ser un cabrón con las tías, darles una de cal y otra de arena, y eso combinando con buena altura y mazadura pues me propinó bastantes polvetes y novietas.
> 
> ...



Califico tu película con un 14 sobre 88.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (29 Ene 2022)

Es el Beta Resucitado...


----------



## Maedhros (29 Ene 2022)

Para otra vez invéntate algo más realista.

Ibas bien pero algunas partes de tu historia cantan mucho.

Que las mujeres desprecien a los betas y los vean como cero atractivo sexual no quiere decir que se alegren de que se suiciden.

Si es que a los betas que os andáis inventando historias cualquiera que haya tratado con tías os pilla en cero coma.


----------



## Greco (29 Ene 2022)

Vale, ya recuerdo porqué tenía a este en el ignore, vuelta.


----------



## Gamelin (29 Ene 2022)

100% veridico


----------



## Evolucionista (29 Ene 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> enhorabuena por descubrir a las mujeres.
> 
> por qué te crees que las principales víctimas de estas son niños y ancianos? siempre van a triturar al débil. están diseñadas para odiar al débil o amamantarlo. no conocen el término medio. ni tienen piedad con ningún hombre que consideran inferior.



Si es así, ¿por qué las mujeres de razas más inteligentes copulan con Moros, Negros y simios variopintos, e incluso se quedan preñadas de ellos? ¿Es solo cosa de las hembras Blancas con el cerebro lavado, o hay algo más?


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (29 Ene 2022)

Aparte de que sea trolleada, es verdad con muchas mujeres. Por eso es vital saber qué tipo de mujer eliges y te gusta, para evitar a las que van de ese palo.
Una mujer siempre respetará al hombre que se respeta y se valora a sí mismo.


----------



## Antiparticula (29 Ene 2022)

Lo que tiene que hacer es irse de putas y dejarse de malos rollos.


----------



## silverwindow (29 Ene 2022)

Faltan ovnis


----------



## eljusticiero (29 Ene 2022)

Enhorabuena por este hilo de gran calidac, solo te falto haberle cagado en la boca cuando se suicido el beta.

9/10


----------



## Kayros (29 Ene 2022)

Lo de medio retrasados suicidandose por no soportar la presión en la universidad, es un clásico. No solo hay chicas crueles, hay chicos, profesores y hasta bedeles que se crecen cuando un minusválido mental entra en su radar.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (29 Ene 2022)

Verás, 20 páginas hablando de una troleada 3/10


----------



## Kayros (29 Ene 2022)

Se lo puedes preguntar a un par de ellos que pasaron a mejor vida, que yo haya visto.


----------



## Trucha (29 Ene 2022)

Mayor Oreja dijo:


> Puede que hayáis conocido la fachada, la parte exterior de cabronas e hirientes que tienen DE CARA a los betas, pero no creo que hayais conocido lo verdaderamente malas y asquerosas que son con sus amigas o cuando el beta no está presente. Como se descojonan de él y lo humillan a carcajadas. Son ratas.
> 
> Yo en mi juventud era un poco cabrón, no sé si calificarme de alfa con los estándares de los foros doriteros pero no tenía problemas para follar. Me salía natural ser un cabrón con las tías, darles una de cal y otra de arena, y eso combinando con buena altura y mazadura pues me propinó bastantes polvetes y novietas.
> 
> ...



Siendo cierto el título, esta es de las mayores películas que he leído en este foro. Y mira que llevo ya unos años.


----------



## Icibatreuh (29 Ene 2022)

Mayor Oreja dijo:


> Puede que hayáis conocido la fachada, la parte exterior de cabronas e hirientes que tienen DE CARA a los betas, pero no creo que hayais conocido lo verdaderamente malas y asquerosas que son con sus amigas o cuando el beta no está presente. Como se descojonan de él y lo humillan a carcajadas. Son ratas.
> 
> Yo en mi juventud era un poco cabrón, no sé si calificarme de alfa con los estándares de los foros doriteros pero no tenía problemas para follar. Me salía natural ser un cabrón con las tías, darles una de cal y otra de arena, y eso combinando con buena altura y mazadura pues me propinó bastantes polvetes y novietas.
> 
> ...



Hombre, una nueva historieta del OP

Siempre dice lo que la audiencia quiere oír, en eso lo clava 

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...versidad-y-me-estoy-follando-pibones.1514866/


*"Estoy en la universidad y me estoy follando pibones." *


----------



## cuasi-pepito (29 Ene 2022)

por eso la INCEL REVENGE va a ser brutal

Ya se andarán con cuidado de humillar a nadie


----------



## Tronio (29 Ene 2022)

¿Tu estás bien de la cabeza?


----------



## Gorrión (29 Ene 2022)

Eres un hijo de puta.

Algunos me entenderán.


----------



## Proto (29 Ene 2022)

La historia será inventada, pero por si acaso, cosas que pasan para todos los alfotas que se ríen de los betas:









Detenido un conductor de ambulancia que degolló a un enfermero con un cuchillo en el hospital de Alcalá


El atacante se vistió de uniforme en su día libre y accedió a la sala de estar del personal de Urgencias, donde forcejeó con la víctima antes de clavarle el arma




elpais.com


----------



## escafoides (29 Ene 2022)

Esas tías son las que hoy tienen 50 tacos y siguen siendo iguales de hijoputas, sino más por culpa de las redes sociales, muchas se creen que por poner fotos poniendo morros van a seguir teniendo el exito de antes y dan vergüenza ajena.


----------



## tv eye (29 Ene 2022)

escafoides dijo:


> Esas tías son las que hoy tienen 50 tacos y siguen siendo iguales de hijoputas, sino más por culpa de las redes sociales, muchas se creen que por poner fotos poniendo morros van a seguir teniendo el exito de antes y dan vergüenza ajena.



Si, pero la culpa no es de ellas, es de la* escoria planchabragas *que les dan likes y comentan ''wapisssima'' aun siendo charos con mas arrugas que el escroto de un Sharpei. Y tios mas jovenes que ellas. Se puede ver en las redes sociales dia a dia. 

Hazle un bien a tu comunidad, elimina a un planchabragas.


----------



## geral (29 Ene 2022)

3/10


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (29 Ene 2022)

Mayor Oreja dijo:


> Puede que hayáis conocido la fachada, la parte exterior de cabronas e hirientes que tienen DE CARA a los betas, pero no creo que hayais conocido lo verdaderamente malas y asquerosas que son con sus amigas o cuando el beta no está presente. Como se descojonan de él y lo humillan a carcajadas. Son ratas.
> 
> Yo en mi juventud era un poco cabrón, no sé si calificarme de alfa con los estándares de los foros doriteros pero no tenía problemas para follar. Me salía natural ser un cabrón con las tías, darles una de cal y otra de arena, y eso combinando con buena altura y mazadura pues me propinó bastantes polvetes y novietas.
> 
> ...



Lo del casco de la moto ha estado bien. Lol.


----------



## pandiella (29 Ene 2022)

Mayor Oreja dijo:


> Puede que hayáis conocido la fachada, la parte exterior de cabronas e hirientes que tienen DE CARA a los betas, pero no creo que hayais conocido lo verdaderamente malas y asquerosas que son con sus amigas o cuando el beta no está presente. Como se descojonan de él y lo humillan a carcajadas. Son ratas.
> 
> Yo en mi juventud era un poco cabrón, no sé si calificarme de alfa con los estándares de los foros doriteros pero no tenía problemas para follar. Me salía natural ser un cabrón con las tías, darles una de cal y otra de arena, y eso combinando con buena altura y mazadura pues me propinó bastantes polvetes y novietas.
> 
> ...



by Cide Hamete Berenjena


----------



## Lma0Zedong (29 Ene 2022)

¿Pero todavía os creeis las batallitas que escribe el troll de @Mayor Oreja ?


----------



## 999999999 (29 Ene 2022)

El troll oficial del foro. 

Leed sus mensajes y veréis 

Puto patético


----------



## ChosLive (29 Ene 2022)

Mayor Oreja dijo:


> Puede que hayáis conocido la fachada, la parte exterior de cabronas e hirientes que tienen DE CARA a los betas, pero no creo que hayais conocido lo verdaderamente malas y asquerosas que son con sus amigas o cuando el beta no está presente. Como se descojonan de él y lo humillan a carcajadas. Son ratas.
> 
> Yo en mi juventud era un poco cabrón, no sé si calificarme de alfa con los estándares de los foros doriteros pero no tenía problemas para follar. Me salía natural ser un cabrón con las tías, darles una de cal y otra de arena, y eso combinando con buena altura y mazadura pues me propinó bastantes polvetes y novietas.
> 
> ...



2/10


----------



## The Master (29 Ene 2022)

lo cierto que indiferentemente de si es cierto o no, alguno se habrá suicidado así, seguro

para más señas mirad a todos los betillas que se están convirtiendo en mujeres pensando que se van a poder meter en sus círculos y violarlas y/o acosarlas. bien por ellos por darse cuenta de que eso es lo que les mola, pero se podrían haber hecho talibanes y no cortase el rabo que es mucho más fácil


----------



## Beholder (29 Ene 2022)

Mayor Oreja dijo:


> Puede que hayáis conocido la fachada, la parte exterior de cabronas e hirientes que tienen DE CARA a los betas, pero no creo que hayais conocido lo verdaderamente malas y asquerosas que son con sus amigas o cuando el beta no está presente. Como se descojonan de él y lo humillan a carcajadas. Son ratas.
> 
> Yo en mi juventud era un poco cabrón, no sé si calificarme de alfa con los estándares de los foros doriteros pero no tenía problemas para follar. Me salía natural ser un cabrón con las tías, darles una de cal y otra de arena, y eso combinando con buena altura y mazadura pues me propinó bastantes polvetes y novietas.
> 
> ...



Que tal v el casting? El guión lo veo sólido.


----------



## Aventino (29 Ene 2022)

La mujer no puede con su condición de humillar al hombre cuando la circunstancia le es
propicia. Es algo propio de su naturaleza.

Siempre va a elegir al individuo más desamparado del grupo para ridiculizarlo, denostarlo,
despreciarlo.

Si el objeto de su maldad es su pareja, lo humillará en público de la manera mas despiadada.

El tío se habrá adaptado a ese comportamiento de su mujer de tal manera que lo acepta sin oponer
resistencia, casi con resignación.

Si su pareja es un tío al que ella aún no puede humillar por conveniencia o porque es un tío de carácter,
seleccionará al más desamparado del entorno, al más ignoto o al que tiene el menor respaldo de los demás,
sea un vecino, un amigo de su pareja, un compañero de trabajo, al jardinero, al taxista, al conductor
del autobus, el que sea, para descargar todo su resentimiento contra los varones representado por ese
ser en ese preciso momento.


----------



## Antisocialista (29 Ene 2022)

3/10


----------



## Kabuterimon (29 Ene 2022)

Para ls mujeres todos son o betas o cabrones.

Prefiero ser un cabron


----------



## auricooro (29 Ene 2022)

3/10, vuelve en septiembre


----------



## Chocochomocho (29 Ene 2022)

Eras tú el beta di la verdad.


----------



## eL MONTAÑES (29 Ene 2022)

fostia q razon tuvo xa esto el puto fari con lo del hombre blandengue o planchabragas

pequeñajo y feo xo 1 chulo al que nadie tenia cojones d ningunear.


----------



## eL MONTAÑES (29 Ene 2022)

y q mierda sabes tu d la vida privada
del tio este sucnormal? cortes xo
valiente, solo habia q oirlo

vete a comerle los webos al calvopez
y no des mas x culo


----------



## n_flamel (29 Ene 2022)

Una mujer empoderada cuando huele la debilidad del macho ataca como un tiburón que huele sangre.


----------



## lascanteras723 (29 Ene 2022)

En economía...


----------



## Chino Negro (29 Ene 2022)

Follar con españolas lo que hay que leer es mejor irse de este país


----------



## Marco Porcio (29 Ene 2022)

Con los betas y con todos.


----------



## pabloiseguro (29 Ene 2022)

Muy mal escrito, y apesta a trol a la legua. Pones el caramelo de que vas a AYUDAR a los soplapollas del ático y luego en realidad cuentas una historieta falsa que te engrandece (en tu cerebro, claro, porque la realidad es que eres un puto loser anónimo). En resumen: un 1 rozando el 2 te doy.


----------



## Xsiano (29 Ene 2022)

Trolleo de calidad burbujil. Un dies.


----------



## Linsecte2000 (29 Ene 2022)

13/10

Br00000tal, impresionante, gostosísimo


----------



## MrDanger (29 Ene 2022)

En Economía, ¿en serio?

¿No hay moderadores en este antro?


----------



## moritobelo (29 Ene 2022)

Betas como tu??

Jodeos bien y seguid lloroqueando...


----------



## 2B-san (29 Ene 2022)

Me he logueado en forocoches sin querer?

Papelera y lefazo para estos trollecitos por favor.


----------



## Invitator (29 Ene 2022)

MrDanger dijo:


> En Economía, ¿en serio?
> 
> ¿No hay moderadores en este antro?



En mi experiencia de los muchos años que llevo por aquí, los moderadores dejan post de este estilo en el principal solamente en dos ocasiones:

- Cuando llueve y cuando no llueve.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (29 Ene 2022)

Si llegara al punto de decidir suicidarme, no me iría solo al otro barrio.


----------



## sirpask (29 Ene 2022)

Lastima que Netflix no haga una peli con esa base.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (29 Ene 2022)

Estás como una puta regadera.


----------



## kristallo (29 Ene 2022)

Mayor Oreja dijo:


> Puede que hayáis conocido la fachada, la parte exterior de cabronas e hirientes que tienen DE CARA a los betas, pero no creo que hayais conocido lo verdaderamente malas y asquerosas que son con sus amigas o cuando el beta no está presente. Como se descojonan de él y lo humillan a carcajadas. Son ratas.
> 
> Yo en mi juventud era un poco cabrón, no sé si calificarme de alfa con los estándares de los foros doriteros pero no tenía problemas para follar. Me salía natural ser un cabrón con las tías, darles una de cal y otra de arena, y eso combinando con buena altura y mazadura pues me propinó bastantes polvetes y novietas.
> 
> ...



Basura pura en el principal, al ignore


----------



## XRL (29 Ene 2022)

no te ignoro porque a veces son algo divertidas tus trolas

pero trolas como esta no me hacen ni puta gracia,ya hay que ser subnormal para poner lo que has puesto

mejor te ignoro por basura humana,venga


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (29 Ene 2022)

Que haría una mujer con este beta? Me pone cachondo solo con verlo y eso que hay que quitarle el olor a langosto.

@Volvitо


----------



## Burbunauta (29 Ene 2022)

Estos hilos son como esos intermedios de publicidad pero de anuncios entretenidos. Son para generar tráfico y mejorar el ranking.

Ahora mismo yo estoy generando tráfico y mejorando el ranking .


----------



## Volvitо (29 Ene 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Que haría una mujer con este beta? Me pone cachondo solo con verlo y eso que hay que quitarle el olor a langosto.
> 
> @Volvitо



Sabes perfectamente que a las mujeres los coches les son completamente indiferentes.

Eso es un coche viejo e incómodo a ojos de una hembra. Cero emoción.


----------



## Paco12346 (29 Ene 2022)

Gilipollas tu seras el beta de la historia inventada pide trabajo como guionista en netflix hijo de puta


----------



## Petazetah (29 Ene 2022)

9/10, el detalle de haber puesto lo del suicidio es brootal, me quito el sombrero


----------



## santi (29 Ene 2022)

Evolucionista dijo:


> Si es así, ¿por qué las mujeres de razas más inteligentes copulan con Moros, Negros y simios variopintos, e incluso se quedan preñadas de ellos? ¿Es solo cosa de las hembras Blancas con el cerebro lavado, o hay algo más?



El mundo de la publicidad básicamente va dirigido a las mujeres (lo sabías?).

Ahora abre y mira un folleto publicitario por ejemplo de ropa de Lidl.
¿Tienes ya la respuesta a tu pregunta?

Y sí, esas políticas publicitarias las marca fondos de inversión cómo vanguard o blackrock... Sus dueños (élite de siglos) no desean competencia (conoces algún país de mestizos que sea problemático para la élite).


----------



## santi (29 Ene 2022)

Por cierto







Toda buena historia, para que triunfe como obra artística, tiene que hacer uso magistral de los arquetipos.

Claro que estoy historia que cuentas parece más real que la bella y la bestia.


----------



## Joaquim (29 Ene 2022)




----------



## Joaquim (29 Ene 2022)

santi dijo:


> *El mundo de la publicidad básicamente va dirigido a las mujeres (lo sabías?).*
> 
> Ahora abre y mira un folleto publicitario por ejemplo de ropa de Lidl.
> ¿Tienes ya la respuesta a tu pregunta?
> ...



Porque son las que deciden el consumo en el 80% de los casos, por eso tenemos que hacernos notar como consumidores, porque en una sociedad, consumo luego existo.

El caso mas claro de lo que expones es el desoderante Old Spice, que estaba ahogada en ventas, hasta que un publicista descubrió la verdad, quien hacía la compra del desodorante para hombre, eran las mujeres, y enfocando la publicidad hacia ellas, con un moronegro fibrado que les tiraba la caña, mientras humillaba a su marido, por desgracia lo petó.






Lo de Gillette fué un intento de Old Spice.


Lo de Gillette fué un intento de Old Spice. Por fin he encontrado el que creo que fué el motivo del anúncio de Gillette, o como mínimo el motivo por el que creo que creyeron que iba a funcionar, y es debido al éxito de otra campaña publicitaria, de otra marca de P&G, los desodorantes Old Spice...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## alas97 (29 Ene 2022)

le enseño el "*casco*" de la moto.

Vamos, un mezquino total, después se fueron a pie.

Y la otra retrasada completa, seguro que se creyó que estaba en el taller. estas son las que dicen que no salen con un tío sino tiene un coche +10.

Esto me recuerda a otro gañán que conto por aquí que fue a una cita y tiro la llave copia del chino de un audi en la mesa para "impresionar" al ligue. al terminar la cena espero que se fuera y echo a correr. a pata.


----------



## 121 (29 Ene 2022)

Redactas como el culo


----------



## Don_Quijote (29 Ene 2022)

No hay hombres "betas". No somos orangutanes del National Geographic.

Es como lo de "no quedan hombres de verdad"... una expresión feminazi. No hay "hombres de verdad" como no hay hombres de mentira.


El valor de un hombre NO depende del beneplácito de la mujer.

Pensar en términos de "alfa" y "beta" es, ni más ni menos, que ACEPTAR el criterio femenino como válido.

Normalmente quien habla en esos términos es para dejar caer la idea de que él es "alfa". Vamos, bobadas de hombres acomplejados por lo que piensen o dejen de pensar las mujeres.


----------



## mberon (29 Ene 2022)

Mayor Oreja dijo:


> Puede que hayáis conocido la fachada, la parte exterior de cabronas e hirientes que tienen DE CARA a los betas, pero no creo que hayais conocido lo verdaderamente malas y asquerosas que son con sus amigas o cuando el beta no está presente. Como se descojonan de él y lo humillan a carcajadas. Son ratas.
> 
> Yo en mi juventud era un poco cabrón, no sé si calificarme de alfa con los estándares de los foros doriteros pero no tenía problemas para follar. Me salía natural ser un cabrón con las tías, darles una de cal y otra de arena, y eso combinando con buena altura y mazadura pues me propinó bastantes polvetes y novietas.
> 
> ...



Es verdad eso de que se reía, después que se suicidara el tío ése???? Pues entonces, no es que sea mala, es que es una psicópata.. qué asco, tronco.


----------



## aventurero artritico (29 Ene 2022)

eso se da mucho en chonis barriobajeras, yo fui a un colegio pijo y las tipas eran bastante normales , había algunas muy falsas y algunas que sabían que estaban buenas y se aprovechaban pero bueno.

en los institutos de barriobajeros siempre hay la tipica tia que pega a las otras tias y a algún tio pringadete.


----------



## KokobongerPanzer (29 Ene 2022)

Joder... he leído esperando que llegarán los aliens pero nada... vaya tocho de hilo


----------



## Fidelizadora (30 Ene 2022)

Pues dep por el que se suicidó, pero no sabemos que le hizo el enano guapete a tu exnovia par que se comportará así.

A mí me meas en la boca y te grapo el pene a la mesa, puto machista asqueroso.


----------



## otropepito (30 Ene 2022)

Yo quitaría la parte del suicidio y la cambiaría por que dejó la carrera. Y nada más. No lo recargues tanto.


----------



## Cicciolino (30 Ene 2022)

Mayor Oreja dijo:


> Puede que hayáis conocido la fachada, la parte exterior de cabronas e hirientes que tienen DE CARA a los betas, pero no creo que hayais conocido lo verdaderamente malas y asquerosas que son con sus amigas o cuando el beta no está presente. Como se descojonan de él y lo humillan a carcajadas. Son ratas.
> 
> Yo en mi juventud era un poco cabrón, no sé si calificarme de alfa con los estándares de los foros doriteros pero no tenía problemas para follar. Me salía natural ser un cabrón con las tías, darles una de cal y otra de arena, y eso combinando con buena altura y mazadura pues me propinó bastantes polvetes y novietas.
> 
> ...



@Boca de retrete, sal de ese cuerpo, que te van a demandar los de PROSEGUR.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (30 Ene 2022)

Los betas tienen suerte de que los ignoren. A esas mujeres les sois indiferentes.

Prueba a ser mujer, que te vean como competencia y TE QUIERAN MATAR.

Verás qué risas.


----------



## vanderwilde (30 Ene 2022)

Pero es que hace un siglo ya me las crujían en los discos de pizarra. Fíjate si lo dice claro: "La fatiguita que yo estoy pasando por una mala serrana, que el crédito me anda quitando..."


----------



## Tengo razón (30 Ene 2022)

Tu novia te mintió, no sé suicidó. Hizo un hilo en Burbuja cambiando el rol del Alfa por el suyo.


----------



## Boga de ariete (30 Ene 2022)

Este hijo de puta lo ha vuelto a hacer, más de 50 thanks, no saca un hilo el cabrón en el que no coseche una morterada de thanks


----------



## Bubble Boy (30 Ene 2022)

Prefieren los VHS porque tienen más catálogo


----------



## Saludable-13 (30 Ene 2022)

Todo el mundo prefiere a los alfas, los ídolos del deporte son siempre los que más testosterona tienen.


----------



## Libertyforall (30 Ene 2022)

Lo del suicidio, como bien dicen arriba, es lo que quita credibilidad a la historia. Además, si fuera verdad algo de lo contado, lo más probable es que se hubiera suicidado por una suma de muchos factores y acontecimientos.


----------



## Mis Alaska (30 Ene 2022)

OP, no todas las mujeres son malas (ni todos los hombres).

Resulta que hay zorrupias y zorrupios y muchas veces con una historia triste detrás, que es la que les ha preñado el alma y por eso son como son. Tu novieta seguro que tenía una historia triste detrás. Y el betazo que cuentas también, solo que la jugarreta de tu novieta del momento fué la que colmó el vaso y lo terminó de destrozar. 

Los zorrupios y las zorrupias se juntan entre ellos. Te sientes poderoso(a) cuando juegas con ellos a hundir al personal, pero por desgracia no son gente de fiar. Un día eres guay para ellos y al día siguiente te encuentras un puñal en la espalda sin venir a cuento. Cosas de la gente 'molona'.

Te honra contar la historia, darte cuenta de la situación y haberte alejado de esa chica.

Pero no metas a todas las mujeres en el mismo saco.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (30 Ene 2022)

Como te han comentado un final muy forzado,muy de dramon de antena3 por la tarde.
Suscribo la opción de tu homosexualidad nada latente.
Por lo demás buena historia


----------



## Libertyforall (30 Ene 2022)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> OP, no todas las mujeres son malas (ni todos los hombres).
> 
> Resulta que hay zorrupias y zorrupios y muchas veces con una historia triste detrás, que es la que les ha preñado el alma y por eso son como son. Tu novieta seguro que tenía una historia triste detrás. Y el betazo que cuentas también, solo que la jugarreta de tu novieta del momento fué la que colmó el vaso y lo terminó de destrozar.
> 
> ...



Es la eterna adolescencia de la que siempre hablamos y que se puede mantener desde los 14 años hasta el fin de los días de la persona en cuestión.


----------



## vanderwilde (30 Ene 2022)

Y este para los cornuos consentidos.


----------



## asakopako (30 Ene 2022)

Los hilos del timo covid son inmediatamente movidos al subforo oculto pero las troleadas del subnormal hijo de puta de aldono bien visibles en el principal.


----------



## El_neutral (30 Ene 2022)

Yo era el beta de la historia, y vengo a confesaros la verdad: fingí mi suicidio y sigo vivo.

En realidad lo hice para que nadie me buscara, ya que me fugué con las madres de la zorrupia y del fantasmón del OP, con quienes practicaba sexo coprofílico dominante.

Un saludo desde la Polinesia Francesa, donde me están comiendo el cimbrel después de haberles cagado en el pecho a las dos.


----------



## Kenpos (30 Ene 2022)

Mayor Oreja dijo:


> Puede que hayáis conocido la fachada, la parte exterior de cabronas e hirientes que tienen DE CARA a los betas, pero no creo que hayais conocido lo verdaderamente malas y asquerosas que son con sus amigas o cuando el beta no está presente. Como se descojonan de él y lo humillan a carcajadas. Son ratas.
> 
> Yo en mi juventud era un poco cabrón, no sé si calificarme de alfa con los estándares de los foros doriteros pero no tenía problemas para follar. Me salía natural ser un cabrón con las tías, darles una de cal y otra de arena, y eso combinando con buena altura y mazadura pues me propinó bastantes polvetes y novietas.
> 
> ...



Por mi salud mental prefiero creer que es un invent o que está muy adornada la historia.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (30 Ene 2022)

Mayor Oreja dijo:


> Puede que hayáis conocido la fachada, la parte exterior de cabronas e hirientes que tienen DE CARA a los betas, pero no creo que hayais conocido lo verdaderamente malas y asquerosas que son con sus amigas o cuando el beta no está presente. Como se descojonan de él y lo humillan a carcajadas. Son ratas.
> 
> Yo en mi juventud era un poco cabrón, no sé si calificarme de alfa con los estándares de los foros doriteros pero no tenía problemas para follar. Me salía natural ser un cabrón con las tías, darles una de cal y otra de arena, y eso combinando con buena altura y mazadura pues me propinó bastantes polvetes y novietas.
> 
> ...



Hijo mío, que esto es un jodido foro de betas nuncafollistas....que nos vas a contar que no sepamos.
Forest Gump es mi pastor,nada me falta.
Y si, las mujeres desprecian profundamente a los betas y a los picha-flojas quieren un malote guaperas que las empotra contra la pared y las trate como una puta y si de vez en cuando le levanta la mano un bofetón (no hablo que palizas) y la tira en la cama y se las follan...se les hace el chichi pepsi cola.



No ha se falta disir nada mas


----------



## XRL (30 Ene 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Los betas tienen suerte de que los ignoren. A esas mujeres les sois indiferentes.
> 
> Prueba a ser mujer, que te vean como competencia y TE QUIERAN MATAR.
> 
> Verás qué risas.



pues lo mismo que pasa entre hombres


----------



## todoayen (30 Ene 2022)

Puffff. Voy a tener que dejar de ver el foro, igual que Telecinco.


----------



## XRL (30 Ene 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Hijo mío, que esto es un jodido foro de betas nuncafollistas....que nos vas a contar que no sepamos.
> Forest Gump es mi pastor,nada me falta.
> Y si, las mujeres desprecian profundamente a los betas y a los picha-flojas quieren un malote guaperas que las empotra contra la pared y las trate como una puta y si de vez en cuando le levanta la mano un bofetón (no hablo que palizas) y la tira en la cama y se las follan...se les hace el chichi pepsi cola.
> 
> ...



por eso somos tantos que solo las buscamos para follar

vaya vida estar con alguien que te exiga mierdas durante toda su vida y encima se enfade,amenaze,cuernos,lianas xD

a tomar por culo,la auténtica salud es buscarlas para follar y adiós como empiece a molestar


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (30 Ene 2022)

No sé porqué sois tantos los que acusáis al OP de troll y de inventarse la historia. Echad un ojo a las cifras de suicidios, y si conoceis personalmente algun caso, investigad un poco y casi siempre veréis que la causa es un problema económico grave o puteo continuado de una mujer. Algunos se aferran al cuento que nos venden sobre ellas, que son más empáticas, menos violentas y tal, a pesar de tener la evidencia en contra en la cara, hasta que es demasiado tarde y cuando les llega la hostia de realidad no la aguantan. El tolai de la Isla de los Putones que se deja chulear una y otra vez por la Estefaniaaaaaaaaaaa es un buen ejemplo, y ya tarda en pegarse un tiro.


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (30 Ene 2022)

Como no tengais un minimo personalidad y capacidad de afrontar cosas, estais perdidos, una mujer te puede machacar vivo, te va traer toda su mierda para que la recojas y si te prestas, estas perdido, manejan ellas todo, son asi, manipuladoras en lo emocional, es como con un perro, si el dueño no tiene caracter, el perro se lo come, blanco y en botella

Hay pocas con niveles altos relacionales, muchas son eso, compradoras compulsivas de relaciones a ver si tienen suerte y llega uno y las arregla de una puta vez, o las que se dedican a vivir solo lo bonito y usan y tiran tios como kleneex, esas ni se implican, buscan un wey hasta que lo desgastan o se cansan de el


----------



## pacomer (30 Ene 2022)

Las mujeres chorrean con alfotes que tengan pasta y posiciòn que las pueden lefar sin limite alguno y ellas lo reciben con sumo placer la carga lefaza. Sin embargo estas mismas con los betazos son unas exigentes sàdicas crueles sin ningùn tipo de miramiento ni compasiòn. Son asi cuestiòn de la evoluciòn biològica y no hay que darle más vueltas.


----------



## NORDWAND (30 Ene 2022)

Mayor Oreja dijo:


> Puede que hayáis conocido la fachada, la parte exterior de cabronas e hirientes que tienen DE CARA a los betas, pero no creo que hayais conocido lo verdaderamente malas y asquerosas que son con sus amigas o cuando el beta no está presente. Como se descojonan de él y lo humillan a carcajadas. Son ratas.
> 
> Yo en mi juventud era un poco cabrón, no sé si calificarme de alfa con los estándares de los foros doriteros pero no tenía problemas para follar. Me salía natural ser un cabrón con las tías, darles una de cal y otra de arena, y eso combinando con buena altura y mazadura pues me propinó bastantes polvetes y novietas.
> 
> ...



2/10 "al salir de clase" tenía más credibilidad


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (30 Ene 2022)

ESPECTACULAR NUEVO INVENT DE MAYOR OREJA.

ME HE DADO CUENTA DE QUE ESTAS INTENSIFICANDO TUS HILOS TROLL, HIJO DE LA GRANDISIMA PUTA. ¡¡¡¡PERO ME GUSTA!!!!


----------



## Lonchafina (30 Ene 2022)

No sé si la historia es real. Chirría un poco.

En caso de serlo, estamos hablando de que tu exnovia tiene un trastorno de la personalidad narcisista. Queda claro en varios puntos de la historia.

No son todas así ni por asomo. Ojo, que tampoco quiero decir que sean buenas. Pero pintas un panorama extremo .


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (30 Ene 2022)

Te faltan los aliens que a este le sobran:




__





Video de ovni real que los hombres de negro no no pueden tumbar


Este es uno de los videos que ciertos inveatigadores reclaman desde hace varios años como prueba. Lo subió cuenta anónima y las organizaciones que no nombraré no han podido tumbarlo. Otra cosa es que un ovni como este fue grabado have poco en Siberia. 2022 año de contacto.




www.burbuja.info




Quizá podríais llegar a un acuerdo…


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (30 Ene 2022)

Es invent, pero el fondo es real. Yo lo veo desde el lado de los invisibles, los que estamos por debajo de alfa y beta. Anda que no hay separadas montando campaña contra el ex y envenenando a los hijos.


----------



## verderolo (30 Ene 2022)

Es absurdo aplicar el reduccionismo de “las mujeres son malas” o “los hombres son malos”.

En grupos sociales inseguros (inmaduros) es habitual ver cómo a los individuos más vulnerables se les hostiga por simple “sensación de control y poder” de los malotes que son, por cierto, igual o más inseguros que los betas.

El mundo está lleno de hombres y mujeres betas que se emparejan entre sí. Lo que no suele funcionar a largo plazo son parejas donde uno sea beta y el otro no porque se producirán roles de poder y escarnio contra el débil. Llamar a puertas que nos quedan muy altas o muy bajas, no suele ser una opción sensata para nadie.


----------



## TomásPlatz (30 Ene 2022)

verderolo dijo:


> Es absurdo aplicar el reduccionismo de “las mujeres son malas” o “los hombres son malos”.
> 
> En grupos sociales inseguros (inmaduros) es habitual ver cómo a los individuos más vulnerables se les hostiga por simple “sensación de control y poder” de los malotes que son, por cierto, igual o más inseguros que los betas.
> 
> El mundo está lleno de hombres y mujeres betas que se emparejan entre sí. Lo que no suele funcionar a largo plazo son parejas donde uno sea beta y el otro no porque se producirán roles de poder y escarnio contra el débil. Llamar a puertas que nos quedan muy altas o muy bajas, no suele ser una opción sensata para nadie.



La biologia es la biologia.

Dejate de medias tintas


----------



## AzulyBlanco (30 Ene 2022)

Las mujeres son malas con los betas


----------



## Thundercat (30 Ene 2022)

Así no es la universidad en España
Pero lo que me he reído


----------



## Vctrlnz (30 Ene 2022)

Mayor Oreja dijo:


> Puede que hayáis conocido la fachada, la parte exterior de cabronas e hirientes que tienen DE CARA a los betas, pero no creo que hayais conocido lo verdaderamente malas y asquerosas que son con sus amigas o cuando el beta no está presente. Como se descojonan de él y lo humillan a carcajadas. Son ratas.
> 
> Yo en mi juventud era un poco cabrón, no sé si calificarme de alfa con los estándares de los foros doriteros pero no tenía problemas para follar. Me salía natural ser un cabrón con las tías, darles una de cal y otra de arena, y eso combinando con buena altura y mazadura pues me propinó bastantes polvetes y novietas.
> 
> ...



Faltan aliens
La historia que emocionó a Spielberg


Pero si, son unas zorras, lo de estar con uno y calentar la polla a los betas lo suelen hacer las zorras con baja inteligencia ( la gran mayoría)


----------



## verderolo (30 Ene 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> La biologia es la biologia.
> 
> Dejate de medias tintas



La biología te hace desconfiar de los extraños y te haría apalizar a alguien contrario a tu ideario por el simple hecho de no reconocerlo como alguien de tu grupo.

Afortunadamente a nivel cultural se nos puede moldear para ser más flexibles y tolerantes con los demás aunque sean bastante diferentes. Dicho lo cual, lo normal es que la mayor parte de agresiones si se dan, sean entre miembros y miembros de cada sexo porque se compite por unos recursos limitados y diferentes en función del sexo (principalmente por una pareja óptima y luego según el sexo por dinero y estatus o seguridad y control).


----------



## BHAN83 (30 Ene 2022)

Mayor Oreja dijo:


> Puede que hayáis conocido la fachada, la parte exterior de cabronas e hirientes que tienen DE CARA a los betas, pero no creo que hayais conocido lo verdaderamente malas y asquerosas que son con sus amigas o cuando el beta no está presente. Como se descojonan de él y lo humillan a carcajadas. Son ratas.
> 
> Yo en mi juventud era un poco cabrón, no sé si calificarme de alfa con los estándares de los foros doriteros pero no tenía problemas para follar. Me salía natural ser un cabrón con las tías, darles una de cal y otra de arena, y eso combinando con buena altura y mazadura pues me propinó bastantes polvetes y novietas.
> 
> ...



Son mas crueles los tios con feas/gordas.

Por lo menos si una tia te folla sabes que esta interesada en ti, aunque sea de proveedor.

Una tia nunca lo puede saber con tanta facilidad: Siempre tiene esa incertidumbre de si el tio solo quiere follarsela.


----------



## verderolo (30 Ene 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Son mas crueles los tios con feas/gordas.
> 
> Por lo menos si una tia te folla sabes que esta interesada en ti, aunque sea de proveedor.
> 
> Una tia nunca lo puede saber con tanta facilidad: Siempre tiene esa incertidumbre de si el tio solo quiere follarsela.



También hay tías que solo quieren a los tíos para sexo. Saben que no estarían interesadas en una relación amorosa pero para un par de polvetes les vienen bien. La diferencia es que ellas incluso para un polvo siempre exigirán más que nosotros.


----------



## BHAN83 (30 Ene 2022)

verderolo dijo:


> También hay tías que solo quieren a los tíos para sexo. Saben que no estarían interesadas en una relación amorosa pero para un par de polvetes les vienen bien. La diferencia es que ellas incluso para un polvo siempre exigirán más que nosotros.



Cuantos puticlubs para tias conoces?

Entonces NUNCA están interesadas solo en sexo.


----------



## verderolo (30 Ene 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Cuantos puticlubs para tias conoces?
> 
> Entonces NUNCA están interesadas solo en sexo.



Para solo sexo exigen más y mucho menos van a pagar. La diferencia es que tú a las 5 de la mañana igual te follas a cualquier orco y una gorda se folla ya no al 10 si no que es capaz de rebajar a un 6 si le ha caído bien.


----------



## Papá el brujo (2 Feb 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Los betas tienen suerte de que los ignoren. A esas mujeres les sois indiferentes.
> 
> Prueba a ser mujer, que te vean como competencia y TE QUIERAN MATAR.
> 
> Verás qué risas.



Te jodes. Peor lo tienen los trans. Prueba ser trans y verás como las mujeres te quieren matar por competencia desleal, o sea peor que con las mujeres no trans, y que los hombres te quieran matar por pestazo a enfermo mental

Yo no soy trans, pero les apoyo por el toleo.


----------



## Uritorco (2 Feb 2022)

Dejaros de alfas, alfotas, betas, betillas y demás gilipolleces, anda. El nuevo léxico para engreidos, sobervios, ignorantes y demás especímenes aquejados de una manifiesta pobreza intelectual.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 Sep 2022)

santi dijo:


> Por cierto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*BRVTAL*


----------

